# Système HS sur vieille bécane.



## exotrop (2 Mars 2005)

Salut. J



Je dois remettre en marche un Macintosh 7200/90, une très vieille bécane dont je ne sais rien.



Visiblement le PC est en état mais son système bloque.

Je ne peux avoir aucun détail, pas même le nom du système ni sa version.



Seulement deux messages apparaissent au démarrage.


Le 1er :
Erreur système Apple Share.

( Activez AppleTalk. )

Si des volumes sont réglés automatiquement au démarrage, vous devez peut-être supprimer le fichier &#8216;&#8217;AppleShare Prep&#8217;&#8217;.


2em :
L&#8217;ordinateur n&#8217;a pas été éteint correctement.

&#8230;



Je ne suis pas réparateur et mes connaissances se limitent juste à l&#8217;utilisation de Windows.

Je voudrais sois réparer, soit installer un autre système.



Que puis-je faire ?



Merci d&#8217;avance pour vos avis et votre aide et à bientôt.
______________________ 

Cordialement, exo.


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2005)

Salut 


Pourquoi dis-tu qu'il bloque, ces 2 messages ne semblent pas être rédhibitoires non ? En tout cas sur cette machine tu peux mettre mac OS 9 maximum je crois. Pour ce faire faut démarrer sur le CD d'install en laissant appuyé sur "c" pendant le boot, formater le disc et débuter l'install.

Tu arrives sur le bureau quand il boot ou il bloque pendant le chargement du système ?


----------



## exotrop (2 Mars 2005)

Je pense qu&#8217;il bloque car il ne plante pas.

En fait, il a fini de charger son système ( on le voit grâce à une barre de chargement )quand il se met à faire comme s&#8217;il exécutait quelque chose.

On constate que la flèche de souris sur l&#8217;écran clignote en montre.

J&#8217;ais beau cliquer, je n&#8217;obtiens rien.


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2005)

Ok, donc il cherche quelque chose et toi tu ne peux rien faire ?

Là tu es dans le forum mac OS X soit la version 10 du système qui est très différente de celle que tu utilises, un modo va déplacer ton post dans jurasic mac ou dans OS9. Le mieux serait de formater le disc comme je t'ai dit et d'installer un OS vierge, tu n'as pas de CD d'install ? 
Si c'est le cas, insère le et redémarre dessus en laissant appuyé sur "c" pendant le boot pour formaté le disc et installé l'OS.


----------



## exotrop (2 Mars 2005)

Non, désolé.

Pas de CD ni de disquette.

Juste ce PC ( sans moi promis à la casse ). L



En m&#8217;excusant pour le dérangement, 
je vous remercie pour le déplacement de mon sujet. J


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2005)

Essaye de démarrer sans extensions, en laissant appuyée la touche majuscule pendant qu'il démarre.


----------



## exotrop (3 Mars 2005)

Bonjour. J



J&#8217;ais exécuté la man½uvre.


-Premier démarrage rien, tout pareil, donc rien !
-Deuxième démarrage, l&#8217;écran affiche une disquette avec un point d&#8217;interrogation en son centre.



Doit-je chercher une disquette boot ?



Merci pour votre aide. J
*Cordialement, exo.*


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2005)

C'est à se demander (mais je ne sais plus si c'était possible à l'époque) si ton mac n'était pas prévu pour démarrer sur réseau (avec le système sur une autre bécane) puisque le point d'interrogation signifie en principe : pas de système valide.

Il faudrait que tu aies un CD système et que tu essayes de démarrer dessus. Ta bécane accepte les systèmes de 7.5.3 à 9.1. Donc ça te laisse de la marge pour chercher. Tu peux éventuellement télécharger le 7.5.3 sur le site d'apple et créer un CD bootable pour esssayer (avec des disquettes c'est jouable aussi, mais c'est un peu plus pénible).


----------



## JediMac (3 Mars 2005)

exotrop a dit:
			
		

> Doit-je chercher une disquette boot ?


Non, je pense plutôt qu'il cherche le système, donc que celui est endommagé. Quelques suggestions ici, mais
le plus simple serait de réinstaller. Si tu ne veux pas investir, tu peux télécharger gratuitement la version 7.5.3 (découpée en 17 fichiers), mais bon, c'est pas le top pour découvrir MacOS :sick:. Mieux vaut acheter OS 9 d'occasion ou ..., bien sûr si ce Mac est compatible.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait une FAQ pour les 7200.


----------



## exotrop (3 Mars 2005)

Merci. J



J&#8217;ai examiné les infos.

J&#8217;ais du traduire celles qui sont en Anglais donc je ne pense pas que j&#8217;en ai bien saisis le contenu.



J&#8217;ais pris le système 7.5.3

Je crois qu&#8217;il me faut un CD avec le système en attendant que je puisse investir.



Y aurait-il un tutorial pour l&#8217;installation ?

Ça parait compliquer car je suis sous Windows !
&#8230;
*Cordialement, exo.*


----------



## exotrop (3 Mars 2005)

Est- ce possible, sous Windows de monter le système 7.5.3 puis le graver sur support ?


----------



## jhk (3 Mars 2005)

Tu peux tenter le coup du système 7.5.3, mais il te faudra DiskCopy, c'est-à-dire un Mac fonctionnel.
Si tu n'en as pas, essaie de te procurer les CD originaux des systèmes compris entre 7.5.3 et 9.
D'après le message d'erreur que tu signales dans ton premier post, l'enjeu est de pouvoir démarrer sur un autre système que celui déjà installé, et ensuite de virer le fichier "AppleShare Prefs".
Si cette manip ne donne rien, alors il faudra tenter une réinstallation système.


----------



## exotrop (3 Mars 2005)

Donc, je peux tout simplement jeter les 17 fichiers du système 7.5.3.

Il n&#8217;y à pas moyen de l&#8217;assembler et de le mettre sur support sous Windows. 



( Snif&#8230; ! } L



Merci pour votre aide et à bientôt.


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Mars 2005)

Sous windows il existe un utilitaire permettant de lire des disquette et des images disque en format Mac, donc le mieux ça serait de le mettre (quand je l'aurai retrouvé je te ferai signe) après de mettre ces 17 images disques sur 17 disquettes qu'il t'aura mis au format mac ... et de booter là dessus, un 7200 ça devrait le faire


----------



## exotrop (3 Mars 2005)

Y a de quoi faire alors&#8230;

C&#8217;est super ! JJJ



Merci à toi.



Je vais creuser de mon coté aussi.



A bientôt.


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Sous windows il existe un utilitaire permettant de lire des disquette et des images disque en format Mac, donc le mieux ça serait de le mettre (quand je l'aurai retrouvé je te ferai signe) après de mettre ces 17 images disques sur 17 disquettes qu'il t'aura mis au format mac ... et de booter là dessus, un 7200 ça devrait le faire


J'ai testé en son temps HFVexplorer et il a fonctionné.


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai aussi trouvé ces consignes (toujours en anglais) sur l'installation du système 7.5.
Et puis j'ai vérifié que ce Mac est compatible avec 7.5.3, et c'est le cas, parce que tant qu'à se casser le c-l là-dessus autant en être sûr.


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

Bon, j'ai assemblé les morceaux et j'ai fait un zip du contenu de l'image disque obtenue. Il est téléchargeable ici, mais ne tarde pas à le ramener, je ne vais pas le laisser en ligne trop longtemps . J'espère que tous les fichiers requis y sont.


----------



## exotrop (4 Mars 2005)

Salut. J


C&#8217;est tout bon, j&#8217;ais le fichier zip.
Je reste en attente pour la suite.


*Merci de cet aide précieuse. J*
*Cordialement, exo.*


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

exotrop a dit:
			
		

> Je reste en attente pour la suite.


Ben il faudrait maintenant le mettre sur un CD, mais là c'est un domaine que je ne maîtrise vraiment pas, donc je passe la main .


----------



## exotrop (4 Mars 2005)

Merci JediMac. 

J&#8217;ais trouvé ça. J

C&#8217;est en démonstration.

Intéressant ? 

*EchangePC/Mac*
*-MacImage pour créer des CD-ROM Macintosh sur PC*:*Infos*


----------



## exotrop (4 Mars 2005)

J&#8217;aimerais beaucoup avoir vos avis sur ce logiciel et savoir si je peux exécuter la man½uvre avec celui-ci car je ne l&#8217;ai qu&#8217;en démonstration.



Je n&#8217;ai encor rien fait car vos avis m&#8217;aideront à prendre une décision.



Merci d&#8217;avance et à bientôt.


----------



## exotrop (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour.
Et bien je suis franchement étonné que personne ne connaisse ce logiciel.

J'ais encor un souci, je cherche le fichier qui doit lancer le démarrage automatique, 
qui doit se trouver dans le dossier racine et dont le nom ne doit pas dépasser 11 caractères.

Mais dans le dossier racine du Système 7.5.3, le plus petit des noms comporte 12 caractère.

En voici le contenu en noms:
Dossier : __MACOSX
Dossier : Installation SysteÌ¤me 7.5.3
Fichier : ._Installation SysteÌ¤me 7.5.3
Fichier : Installation 
Fichier : Installation SysteÌ¤me

Si vous désirez savoir pourquoi il me faut ce fichier, passez par *ICI* .

Merci à vous et à bientôt.


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2005)

En fait, tu n'as pas besoin de ce fichier. 
Si ton image disque est correcte (si elle contient un dossier système valide) et que tu peux graver ton CD, il suffit ensuite de démarrer l'ordi avec la touche "c" enfoncée et après tout est possible.


----------



## exotrop (6 Mars 2005)

Salut.



Merci.

Si ça marche, je repasse vous le dire. 

Et dans le cas contraire&#8230; !  

Je repasse aussi ! 


Donc à bientôt. J


----------



## mad'doc (21 Mars 2005)

Tu peux aller voir sur cette F.A.Q.: le paragraphe 1.6 est intéressant


----------



## exotrop (21 Mars 2005)

Merci pour votre aide.



Je m&#8217;excuse de ne pas encor vous avoir re-contacter mais j&#8217;ais de gros soucis avec mon système et je passe beaucoup de temps à dépanner ce système qui décidément à toujours des problèmes ( je parle de mon système Win ME ).



Je vais consulter votre lien avec attention.

Je vous promets de repassé dé que j&#8217;aurais du nouveau.



En vous souhaitant une excellente continuation.


----------

